# Feminized = Hermies?



## tattoo697 (Jun 8, 2012)

This my first time using Feminized seeds. 2 strains Northern lights and cronic fruity . I am finding more and more seeds growing. 4 out of 7 plants turned Hermie late in flower mode. Just wondering is this a normal thing or did i get a random batch of seeds? Will Herm seeds all turn out herm too?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 8, 2012)

yes, herms will beget herms. I've grown many "femmed" beans w/o any problems. My secret, reduce stress to plants, no light schedule breaks (or light leaks for that matter), mh for veg and hps for bloom, and do not overfert.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## Locked (Jun 8, 2012)

tattoo697 said:
			
		

> Will Herm seeds all turn out herm too?



They will have a high propensity of also going Hermie on ya and I wld destroy them. I hve used fem seeds before with no problems but a lot has to do with the breeder in my opinion.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2012)

Like HL, I think a big part of how stable the fems are has to do with the breeder and his methods.  However, once one hermies, you have a lot higher odds of getting hermies from those.  I had a fem plant hermie on me recently...I destroyed it and the clones that I got from it without a second thought.


----------



## tattoo697 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.... I am going to grow them out they are getting frosty might just have to use them for Hash ...


----------



## Nico (Jul 5, 2012)

tattoo697 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the replies.... I am going to grow them out they are getting frosty might just have to use them for Hash ...


 
I had a hermie once. I castrated it with tweezers before it did its thing.. Plants flowered seedless...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 5, 2012)

Sometimes you can clip the nanners off, but often they are inside the buds and you do not see them, but they still spit out that pollen resulting in seeds.  I want totally seedless bud.  If I have a plant throwing any nanners at all, I get rid of it.  I just don't want the hassle.  There are many many great strains out there that are stable.


----------



## Nico (Jul 6, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Sometimes you can clip the nanners off, but often they are inside the buds and you do not see them, but they still spit out that pollen resulting in seeds.  I want totally seedless bud.  If I have a plant throwing any nanners at all, I get rid of it.  I just don't want the hassle.  There are many many great strains out there that are stable.


 
Yes indeed.. fair one


----------

